# Unexpected CCE



## MorandiWine (Apr 13, 2022)

I entered this plant at our local show to help a friend fill holes in his display. Didnt both checking the record to see if it would get any sort if award, its not a slipper so why bother ;-). LOL. Well one of the judges pulled it and it was judged. The rest is history. Almost every leaf (~80-90% of them) either had a bud or flower.
Lepanthes calodictyon ‘Dana Lynn’

tyler

photo by Ramon de los Santos


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice!
Good job!


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2022)

Well deserved, congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2022)

A really difficult species to grow. Well done, well grown and bloomed, congrats!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 13, 2022)

Well earned! It looks fantastic.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 13, 2022)

Fantastically grown! Congrats… 

I replace mine every 2-3 years lol.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2022)

Give us some culture tips?


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 14, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Give us some culture tips?



mount with NZSM and treat it like a besseae. Literally growing right next to a bunch of bess seedlings. Same water and ferts (often) same light and temps.

tyler


----------



## tomp (Apr 15, 2022)

Tyler, your Lepanthes caught us all by surprise. We don’t see many at our JC. All in all it was a good day. Your CCE, a CCM, an FCC, and some AM awards. Not a bad day to be a judge.


----------



## ScientistKen (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow, that is really nice. Well presented, too.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 24, 2022)

Congrats! This plant has been well-judged and well-deserved. I used to have this species in my collection and it was my favorite...about the same size as yours too.


----------

